
WebAssembly: Bringing Go to the Browser (and Beyond) - ngaut
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzeEgdee3fc
======
lioeters
On this topic, I found the following wiki to be a great learning resource:

[https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/WebAssembly](https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/WebAssembly)

